# I'm done with squash



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Once again I had to yank my squash and zuc plants after getting just a couple veggies from them. I've tried everything and it never fails they either get squash borers or, like this year, just get nasty and start rotting.

I yanked them up this weekend and planted some peppers and eggplant transplants. Hope it's not too late to get something from the new stuff.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm with you and feel your pain. Instead of tending to the garden, I went fishing last two weekends. Can back to wilted squash. ARRGG.
Just replanted, so should still have some time for a crop. I have been using Monterrey with Spinosad. Works well, so don't give up hope. I have not had much luck with neem oil, for me it doesnt play well with a very broad leaf plant. 
http://www.amazon.com/Monterey-Spin...rds=organic+vegetable+pesticide+with+spinosad


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been a tough year for sure for the yellow and green squash. Seems like its feast or famine on them and this year its been a lot of famine.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

tried something new, working so far 

info upon request .... pics making squash in less than 28 days ...not bad


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

homebrew said:


> tried something new, working so far
> 
> info upon request .... pics making squash in less than 28 days ...not bad


Very interested! PM sent


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

My Dad thinks his bug zapper that's on all night is doing the trick that kills those moths that turn into squash borers. I've never had any luck with a bush squash. The vine variety that establishes new roots, yes I can grow


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Tail_Pincher said:


> Very interested! PM sent


PM replied......very good root structure and poducing like mad (this was first attempt at this method due to borers and the moths are not an issue) i think it has something to do with no dirt?


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

heres pics from 5-3-2013 to 6-1-2015


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Our squash is toast this year as well. Not due to borers, just all the rain. Will try getting them raised up more next year.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

homebrew said:


> tried something new, working so far
> 
> info upon request .... pics making squash in less than 28 days ...not bad


Shoot me a PM, interested.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm becoming convinced that some of our problems with squash are the variety, i.e. specifically the bush hybrid. They just don't seem to be tolerant of our bugs, virus, and weather extremes we get in Texas. 

This year, I threw aside some large yellow fruit from a hybrid yellow and it took root and is now producing tons of yellow squash. It reverted to a vine type plant with a rough textured fruit and is totally healthy and taking over its area. 

The proof will be next year when we see what the saved seeds from this vine produces. Right now it is producing far more squash than we can handle


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm becoming convinced that some of our problems with squash are the variety, i.e. specifically the bush hybrid. They just don't seem to be tolerant of our bugs, virus, and weather extremes we get in Texas.
> 
> This year, I threw aside some large yellow fruit from a hybrid yellow and it took root and is now producing tons of yellow squash. It reverted to a vine type plant with a rough textured fruit and is totally healthy and taking over its area.
> 
> The proof will be next year when we see what the saved seeds from this vine produces. Right now it is producing far more squash than we can handle


Lark, are those bumps from insect stinks or is that natural for that breed? How do those compare to crooked neck taste wise. Does the vine re-root? thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Chumy,

Natural as far as I can tell. Tastes like regular crooked neck...as long as you pick them early. I'm going to save some seeds for next year and see how they do...but absolutely no insect problems or typical bush squash fad away.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Chumy,
> 
> Natural as far as I can tell. Tastes like regular crooked neck...as long as you pick them early. I'm going to save some seeds for next year and see how they do...but absolutely no insect problems or typical bush squash fad away.


I need some lark. I picked a truck load of cow peas today. Lots of bugs this year.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Chumy,
> 
> Natural as far as I can tell. Tastes like regular crooked neck...as long as you pick them early. I'm going to save some seeds for next year and see how they do...but absolutely no insect problems or typical bush squash fad away.


awesome thanks


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm becoming convinced that some of our problems with squash are the variety, i.e. specifically the bush hybrid. They just don't seem to be tolerant of our bugs, virus, and weather extremes we get in Texas.
> 
> This year, I threw aside some large yellow fruit from a hybrid yellow and it took root and is now producing tons of yellow squash. It reverted to a vine type plant with a rough textured fruit and is totally healthy and taking over its area.
> 
> The proof will be next year when we see what the saved seeds from this vine produces. Right now it is producing far more squash than we can handle


Territorial Seed catalog has squash similar to yours and is called just yellow crookneck.What I've called crookneck all my life is smooth.It calls it an old-time variety.It's a little bit bumpier than yours,and doesn't have the green ends.My 20 plants are about twice the size they were when I planted them in April,but still alive but real yellow and sick looking.It's been 2 weeks since our last rain,and now they're greening up and blooming.Would have never believed they'd recover.Okra really shot up too.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

So what is the remedy to kill and prevent squash borers once they are already present in the vines?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Sugars Pop said:


> So what is the remedy to kill and prevent squash borers once they are already present in the vines?


We've done surgery to remove them in the past, but if you've got a ton of squash or a ton of borers, it can be a lot of work.

Once they're in, other than physically removing them, I don't think there's much you can do.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have heard that you can give the plant a shot (as in with hypodermic syringe) of Bt, will salvage the plant if not too far along. Never tried, don't know if I want too or not. As a preventative, Bt and liquid Sevin sprayed around stem seems to help. Spray late PM when blooms are closed and avoid spraying on or close to blooms. Actually low pressure and more of a dribble on the stem better to protect bees.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I spray right at dark when the blooms are all closed.I like the honey bees.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Some of the winter squash are resistant to SB,,,I'm thinking butternut is one..But I'm not that big a fan of winter Squash...I like zuk/yello summer too..They tore mine up too..


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

so far no vine borers.....guess its the no dirt scaring them away ...still kicking and producing like mad 

i'm defiantly going to do again next year

here are some updated pics by request....not trying to hijack....just what has worked for me as prior years borers killed it all

ill try and get a pic of root system ...its crazy, but I need more hands to lift and snap


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Territorial Seed catalog has squash similar to yours and is called just yellow crookneck.What I've called crookneck all my life is smooth.It calls it an old-time variety.It's a little bit bumpier than yours,and doesn't have the green ends.My 20 plants are about twice the size they were when I planted them in April,but still alive but real yellow and sick looking.It's been 2 weeks since our last rain,and now they're greening up and blooming.Would have never believed they'd recover.Okra really shot up too.


 Yep, that's it PW. I'll bet my hybrid just reverted to that original strain of squash. I'll order some for next year as well as save the seed from this volunteer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My squash has made a complete recovery and exploded with blooms and squash.Never seen anything like it.I've got the prettiest stand of crowder peas I've ever seen,and we got another shower last night.Spring is finally here,but a hot one.I picked a china-Mart bag full of yellow straight neck Super-pik squash yesterday evening.I almost pulled the plants up a week and a 1/2 ago.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Y'all are having such good luck with squash, I have some powdery (or downy) mildew I can share with you! Lol Don't like the idea of spraying chlorothalonil in the garden but don't want the stuff to spread to my punks, cushaws, winter squash, etc.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

jm423 said:


> Y'all are having such good luck with squash, I have some powdery (or downy) mildew I can share with you! Lol Don't like the idea of spraying chlorothalonil in the garden but don't want the stuff to spread to my punks, cushaws, winter squash, etc.


Do you water with soaker hoses?


----------



## Dhouse (Jun 25, 2015)

*Tail pincher*

I have the same problem with my squash to much rain!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

To date, Mother Nature has taken care of all my squash's watering needs this year. In Spades!


----------

